# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #21355 νέος κόμβος στο Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού

## ssbk23

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και καλώς σας βρήκα, 
ονομάζομαι Βασίλης και είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω την προσθήκη ενός ακόμα κόμβου στο awmn. Ο κόμβος στήθηκε με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του μέλους bdmg, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ και δημόσια για την υπομονή και την επιμονή του, και αυτήν την στιγμή έχει ένα ενεργό λινκ με τον κόμβο 16668.
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνουν δοκιμές για την πραγματοποίηση δεύτερου λινκ με τον κόμβο 18531. 
Η τοποθεσία του κόμβου βρίσκεται σε προνομοιακή θέση και σε υψόμετρο 300μ με πολύ καλή οπτική σε μεγάλο μέρος του Ν.Ευβοικού (από Χαλκίδα μέχρι και Αλιβέρι) και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου στην ενδυνάμωση, τόσο του τοπικού δικτύου όσο και του awmn γενικότερα.

----------

